# Grey Knight Artwork for Games Day



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

was looking on BOLS, saw this:










yes, that. Theres a GK Titan, Chaplain, LC, twin TH's, and Jump Packs.

In the breif article that I found this picture on at BOLS (here). This could be anything from a new codex cover, to a Movie poster, to just something for GD, but, maybe not :shok:.

the artist has a forum entry at this url.

The pic is the assault on the walls at the end of the 1st war for Armageddon (if its for a movie, this would be in direct contradiction to the random direct-to-DVD Smurf movie rumor; and the HH movie rumor.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like it but it's not,Some other guy painted the picture (been out for a year now) http://sttheo.deviantart.com/art/In-the-emperors-light-107752196


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> Looks like it but it's not,Some other guy painted the picture (been out for a year now) http://sttheo.deviantart.com/art/In-the-emperors-light-107752196


What "other guy"?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Typically (though this may not be how GW does things) a movie poster will be created by the film publisher/ad agency and will contain shots of the actors to get people excited about the film. Or, it may be an illustration, but will emphasize the actors being illustrated, such as in the case with the original star wars posters. 

The most simple possibility is most likely the answer, in that it is probably just a post for Gamesday or the new codex cover when/if that ever comes out.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Is a good pic though, even if it is just a pic!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

According to the artists own post on that forum link you posted, it's a Games Day poster. He said it himself.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Whatever it may or may not be, it is now my desktop background.

Also I'm no expert on 40K history, but weren't the Armageddon wars against Orks?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

1st Armagedon war was against Chaos, led by Demon Primarch, Angron. The second two were against orks, led by Gazghull.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whatever, it's a really sweet picture. The Inquisitor looks like jesus in terminator armour!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well if there were to be a GK codex cover I would vote that hands down.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The layout of the picture just screams "Codex cover" (A group of various character types clumped together dominating the picture with something big and opressive in the background and the force's traditional enemy getting clobbered in the foreground).
Are their any solid rumblings about a GK book in the works?


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> The layout of the picture just screams "Codex cover" (A clump of various character types clumped together dominating the picture with something big and opressive in the background and the force's traditional enemy getting clobbered in the foreground).
> Are their any solid rumblings about a GK book in the works?


Short answer no, long answer yes. Although this art has absolutely no connection whatsoever despite BoLS jumping on it.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I think that some new GK rules will be comming our way through FW, and probhably will be acompanied by some miniatures. I don't think this is a codex cover, just some awesome art for Games Day.

Did you notice that there are jump pack PAGKs? k: Also in the bottom right corner there is a Chaplain!! I see a lot of similarities in the paintings armour to that of the FW Inquisitor that came out not so long ago, and I strongly suspect that we (Grey Knights) will be recieving some long overdue attention, but as I said the attention will be from FW in the form of imperial armour articles and resin characters not GW :cray:
I'm sure that whatever comes out, it will be cool :wink:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

We need a new codex! and new GK! 
I bought my GK from a friend who had just had his first son... and each game i have arms fall off...


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Mr.Hill said:


> We need a new codex! and new GK!
> I bought my GK from a friend who had just had his first son... and each game i have arms fall off...



LOL!! You need some crazy glue and pinning practice.
That is frustrating.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It looks like a decent work of art at first but really it's a pile of crap. 2 of the GKs in the 'poster' are just copy/pastes from the guy's earlier work- explaining why the central Knight looks to be bigger than a Dreadnought. No where near as good as Alex Boyd or Paul Daiton's (sp?) level of quality.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

it looks much more like a codex chapter now. a Chaplin, champion, JPPAGK, honor guard...

EDIT
And a Heavy Bolter?!?!


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

bishop5 said:


> Whatever, it's a really sweet picture. The Inquisitor looks like jesus in terminator armour!


I rather think he looks like Hulk Hogan...


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

The main section of the drawing actually looks completely wrong. Almost as if its out of scale.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Mr.Hill said:


> We need a new codex! and new GK!
> I bought my GK from a friend who had just had his first son... and each game i have arms fall off...


The GK figures are gorgeous enough. Maybe you should use glue instead of Maple Syrup 

A New Codex would be nice, But I can't see it happening for at least a few years. 

That picture is gorgeous though... Shame about the old guy face of the centre GK


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I REALLY like that titan. It has such a baroque look to it. I might base on of the three I'm building of off that.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Major Strombardt said:


> I rather think he looks like Hulk Hogan...


Did you ever see Jesus and Hulk Hogan in the same place?

Think about it.


----------



## NANO (Mar 7, 2009)

i heard that necrons are getting a new codex


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I like how in the BoLS blurb from the artist he calls Angron...... Aragorn........, DAMN YOU LOTR!


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

With a new GK codex I hope they also bring out something to do with Ordo Xenos or at least Deathwatch. I've got an army of them sitting on the shelf collecting dust. Plus the rules for that GK Landraider made by Forgeworld.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

OOOOOO!!! 
OOOOOOOOO!!
OOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Now that I'm done drooling over that sweet, sweet, sweet picture, yeah that would be great as a codex cover. But hang on, GK warlord (with gatling blaster, 2xtwin turbolasers and a volcano cannon) isnt that just a wee bit unfluffy?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

KarlFranz40k said:


> But hang on, GK warlord (with gatling blaster, 2xtwin turbolasers and a volcano cannon) isnt that just a wee bit unfluffy?


Blasphemous words recorded to be uttered at 10:41 PM March 17th. Ordo Malleus deployed to counter the Heretic threat! For the Emperor!


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

I would think if GW was to use something like this for a codex cover they would fix the horrible scale problems with the GK heads. I know Terminator armour is a fearsom sight, but they look like they can't even see over their chest peice.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

next year.....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ZARDRA said:


> next year.....


Next year... What? Let me make a guess; Next year you wont bring back an old and extremely dead thread... Damn...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its definately NOT codex art, or a GD poster. This has been around since before Games Day UK last year, Infact, since before 2008...

I'll point out that the Codex Cover Artwork is always something new that hasn't been seen since before the new codex comes out. Clearly with this having been around so long its not it.

Edit: Just found what I was looking for. It was a commision peice that was meant to be used for a GD's some years ago.



Artists Blurb about the peice said:


> "heya guys final piece for the grey knights GW project been working. was asked to do a realy big piece ie compositionaly for a banner/ poster for games day. the brief was to depict the first war of armageddon when the final assault on the inner hive to find and destroy the deamon primrich aragorn and his 12 greater deamons. 200 hundred grey knights space marines went in but only 2 came out. anyway enough with the talk. thanks for looking theo"


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Old thread, I'm locking it down. Please people, for the love of the Emperor, don't dig up old threads unless you've got something relevant to add to them.


----------

